# mini : démarrage sans clavier, souris et écran



## antibo (30 Octobre 2005)

bonjour, est-il possible de démarrer un mac mini sans écran, clavier et souris ?

Par défaut il semble qu'il demande obligatoirement ces périphériques...


----------



## antibo (30 Octobre 2005)

désolé pour le dérangement, après un petit test rapide, je viens de réussir (il faut définir une session automatique d'ouverture et ça roule)


----------



## philippepointg (12 Juillet 2010)

je ressort ce sujet ancien... (preuve que je cherche avant de poser une question !!!) J'aimerais effectivement faire démarrer mon Mac Mini sans clavier ni souris. Je ne comprends pas "session automatique d'ouverture"? Merci de m'éclairer.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2010)

philippepointg a dit:


> je ressort ce sujet ancien... (preuve que je cherche avant de poser une question !!!) J'aimerais effectivement faire démarrer mon Mac Mini sans clavier ni souris. Je ne comprends pas "session automatique d'ouverture"? Merci de m'éclairer.



Bah faut déjà avoir une souris + un écran pour effectuer le réglage, aller dans les pref système > compte > option > ouvrir une session auto en tant que... et là c'est bon.


----------



## philippepointg (12 Juillet 2010)

Ok, merci ça marche !!!


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2010)




----------



## philippepointg (12 Juillet 2010)

Il me semble qu'il faut également désactiver le bluetooth pour qu'il ne cherche pas la souris et le clavier automatiquement au démarrage... est-ce exact ?


----------



## JPTK (13 Juillet 2010)

philippepointg a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il faut également désactiver le bluetooth pour qu'il ne cherche pas la souris et le clavier automatiquement au démarrage... est-ce exact ?



Ah pas bête... d'ailleurs moi il a beau être désactivé, si j'ai pas mas souris filaire branché au clavier et bien le BT s'active tout seul et réclame une souris BT ! Y a peut-être aussi une option pour ça, jamais regardé.


----------



## philippepointg (13 Juillet 2010)

Effectivement, après essais, il faut désactiver la détection bluetooth sinon au démarrage il va chercher des périphériques (souris et clavier) en BT.
préférences système > bluetooth > décocher détectable et décocher "activé", puis ça marche sans difficulté.
En fait, j'utilise mon MacMini comme serveur de musique en wifi avec un Ipod Touche comme télécommande...


----------



## JPTK (14 Juillet 2010)

philippepointg a dit:


> Effectivement, après essais, il faut désactiver la détection bluetooth sinon au démarrage il va chercher des périphériques (souris et clavier) en BT.
> préférences système > bluetooth > décocher détectable et décocher "activé", puis ça marche sans difficulté.
> En fait, j'utilise mon MacMini comme serveur de musique en wifi avec un Ipod Touche comme télécommande...



Pas seulement ! Moi si je vais pas en plus dans "avancé" > "ouvrir auto assistance réglages BT si aucun périph d'entrée n'est dispo" et bien le blutooth s'active tout seul et cherche. Peut-être ça a changé sous Snow.


----------

